
Docker’s new enterprise edition gives containers an out-of-the-box experience - degroote
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/02/dockers-new-enterprise-edition-gives-containers-an-out-of-the-box-experience/
======
anaganisk
correct me if I am wrong but is 1 year LTS for an EE viable? Will EE clients
like that time frame?

~~~
adrianpike
Viable - probably.

Will we like it - definitely not.

------
mi100hael
This basically reads like a press release. Any details on what would make this
more attractive to enterprise customers other than maybe supporting a couple
more hosts?

~~~
shykes
There are more details on the release blog post:
[https://blog.docker.com/2017/03/docker-enterprise-
edition/](https://blog.docker.com/2017/03/docker-enterprise-edition/)

------
simplehuman
Can someone explain what is "out of box" experience about it?

------
1_2__3
It feels weird to me that their marketing pitch is "for you big enterprise
customers we've made a simple to use version". That's home or small biz use,
not enterprise. The idea of a dumbed-down/less features/no shape edges as
being "enterprise" software is befuddling to - isn't it the exact opposite?

~~~
simplehuman
You read these articles too closely. You are meant to read between the lines.

~~~
apetresc
Can you be more specific? What's in between those lines?

~~~
conception
If there is a problem, you have a neck to choke.

